# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  اداة ( iREB r6 ) لـحل مشاكل الريستور الخاص باصدارات IOS 6

## salinas

**   **  *قام المطور @iH8sn0w باصدار تحديث جديد لبرنامج iREB r6 لدعم اصدارات IOS 6 الذى يساعدك على تجنب أخطاء 16XX* *خطواتـــــــــ العمل* *اولا حمل هذه الاداة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *وصل جهازك وشغل الاداة كمسؤول وقم بأختيار نوع جهازك*  **   **   *ومن ثم اتبع الخطوات لوضع جهاز في وضع PWNED DFU*   ** *وتطلب منك تشغيل برنامج الايتونز وعمل ريستور*  ** *عيوبة* *لا يدعم* *4s - 5* *ipad 2 -3* **

----------


## lalo89

تسلم الايادى اخى الغالى

----------


## igi2000

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## bisho0o

شكرااااااااا

----------


## bisho0o

شكراااااااااا

----------


## bisho0o

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## bisho0o

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## bisho0o

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## sadzx

مشكوووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## kemo

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------

